# bent rod universal



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking for two universal bent rods if anyone wants to sale pm thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What size rods? Are they 30, 50 or 80 class? The diameter will be different


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

We are using shimano 50w


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

If you are open to new, check out Boomerang rods online as their prices are awesome and their quality if quite good. Over the years I have bought quite a few bent butts from them and have been very happy.

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I re-read original post and misunderstood. I thought you meant just the butts themselves. Sorry


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok thanks was going to try to find a coulpe used ones first then look at new


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Pinnacle rods on The Hull Truth. 30-80# with bent butt is $145-$160. Comes with case.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey kenton thanks gonna chech out!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Go custom. John at J&M tackle builds awesome rods


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is the link

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...-now-available-125-135ea-pinnacle-marine.html


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's all going to depend on how much you want to spend. A custom bent butt is going to run you 400.00 minimum, even with simpler components.


----------

